# 1909 Elgin Railroad Grade



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

This is my first post to the pocket watch forum, though I've posted on other forums here. The photos below are of my 1909 Elgin B.W. Raymond, a 19-jewel size 18 railroad grade watch that belonged to my paternal grandfather. He was age 21 when he purchased it that year and carried it until his death in 1977. It was the only watch he ever owned.

I do not know how much he paid for it, but the 1914 Elgin catalogue lists a 19-jewel B.W. Raymond for $39.00. That would have been a lot of money for my grandfather, who worked in a salt mine in East Texas.

My grandfather left the watch to my father, who left it to me. It winds, sets, and runs smoothly and keeps accurate time. The movement is quite handsome, as can be seen in the photo. Although the dial has a few hairlines and other flaws, it is nice and bright. The case has some dings and brassing, and the crystal is no longer clear. But I have kept the watch in original condition, since it is a family heirloom now 100 years old.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

A very handsome watch, worthy of being a family heirloom. But get it serviced before you use it, otherwise you might damage it by accident.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Shangas said:


> A very handsome watch, worthy of being a family heirloom. But get it serviced before you use it, otherwise you might damage it by accident.


Thanks for the kind words. I carry the watch every now and then, and it gets serviced regularly. It is ticking away on my desk right now, keeping accurate time as usual.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Worth more than its weight in gold, what a great story and a lovely watch.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

An update.

I just came across an Elgin advertisement from July 1909 listing the price for this watch as $34. Turns out I didn't look hard enough on Wayne Schlitt's great Elgin web site.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

$34 would've been a pretty pricey watch in 1909, considering that the cheapest watch you could get was $1 and even for some people, that was a big stretch.


----------



## Sisyphus (Jun 3, 2009)

Shangas said:


> $34 would've been a pretty pricey watch in 1909, considering that the cheapest watch you could get was $1 and even for some people, that was a big stretch.


Given that my grandfather was then 21 years old and working in a salt mine (literally), I assume he bought it on credit. He was a dependable fellow, well known in the community, and had a steady job with a major employer in the area. Also, he was supporting his mother and seven siblings, as he had been doing since age 12 when his father died.


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

So he just paid it off over the years, huh? That's cool. If I were you, I'd try and get the crystal cleaned.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

A beautiful watch, well worthy of being a family heirloom. Absolutely lovely - and one many folks would love to own, even without any family history. I'm not sure about having the crystal cleaned or replaced, but I'd certainly feel it would be worth searching out a reputable old-time watchmaker who would not only check and clean it, but would probably love the opportunity to work on it ! :wub:


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh Wow! I love the patterning and the two colour work. I am amazed that the watchmakers of the era took so much pride in that amount of work on something that would hardly ever be seen. Lovely watch. Enjoy it.


----------

